# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  يا بـحــــر !

## أبو مالك المديني

صورة لم تلامس نخوة المعتصم ..
يابحر
يابحرُ لاتُغرقِ الطفلَ الذي هربا
وارحمْ أخاه وأمّاً تشتكي وأبا
رفقاً بهم أيُّها البحر العميقُ فقد
فَرُّوا من الشام لمّا أبصروا اللهبا
خافوا على العرض والأرواح فالتحفوا
ليلاً بهيماً أبى أنْ يُظْهِرَ الشُّهُبا
أتوك يا بحرُ والأهوالُ عاصفةٌ
فارفقْ بهم إنهم قد أصبحوا غُرَبا
رأوك أرحمَ من أبناءِ جِلدَتهم
واستأمنوك فلا تقطعْ بهم سببا
يابحرُ كنْ مركباً سهلاً فقد ركبوا
إليكَ من طُرُق الأهوالِ ما صَعُبا
رأوكَ أرحمَ منا بعد أن وجدوا
منا التخاذل والتّسويفَ والكذبا
حتى هديرُكَ والأمواجُ صاخبةٌ
رأوه أرحم ممن جار واغتصبا
يابحرُ رفقاً بهم حتى يكون لهم
نصرٌ من الله يمحو الهمَّ والتعبا

الشاعر
عبدالرحمن العشماوي
الرياض: ١٦-١١-١٤٣٦

لكن هذا خطاب وطلب من البحر فيما لا يقدر عليه كالرفق حتى يأتي النصر ، وغير ذلك .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

(ابكي يا صغيري علنا نفيق)

 صمتٌ رهيب أحتل الطريق

 وبكاء شابٍ ينطلق وسط الشحوب

 أيقظ المارين جميعهم
 بكاء بكاء بكاء

 من هذا الشاب؟
 يعلمنا الشاب:
 أماه, أبتاه, أينكما
 أضللتما الطريق إليّ
 أمْ تركتماني وحيدًا
 في دنيا الإستعمار
 أبكي بصوت مخنوق

 وأعيش بعزةٍ مسلوبة
 وأفقد الطريق وتضيع مني أحلامي
 فلا يبقى غير النحيب أمامي
 عندها
 صرخت دموع عيننا
 وانفجرت الدماء من أوردتنا
 وأزيلت غشاوة وجوهنا
 لتتضح الحقيقة أمامنا
 و تسقط جميع إدعاءاتنا
 بتجاهل نكبتنا وكبريائنا
 لنرى جواهر أيدينا مكابلا
 ونتيقن بضياع هيبتنا
 وتتداخل معالم هويتنا
 بين التباعية وعبوديتنا
 بلهثٍ وراء المادة الشنعاء
 والتذلل بكل انحناء
 وترك حريتنا بأبخس الأهواء.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

اللهم كن لإخواننا في سوريا وفي كل مكان .
اللهم عليك بالطاغية بشار ومن عاونه .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

آمين.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*زفرةُ العربيِّ الأخيرة*قد تكونُ قصة "زفرة العربيِّ الأخيرة" كما ذُكِر في بعض كتب التاريخ "أكذوبةً" اصطنعها مؤرخو الإسبان، تضخيماً لانتصاراتهم حين أخرجوا آخر ملوك المسلمين من الأندلس...لكنَّ رواية زفرة العربيِّ الأخيرة تلك، إن صحت وان كُذِّبت، لا يبدو أنها كانت "الأخيرة" على خطى العرب!فحسراتُ المُهجَّرين وزفراتُ اللاجئين السوريين العربِ والأكراد، الذين ضاقت بهم سبل الأرض؛ ها هي طفحت بهم في عرض البحر!نفثَ "إيلان"... زفرةَ أكراد الشام..ورمى بخده الصغيرِ على الشاطئ..دُفن...وما زال خدُّ مروءتنا هناك على تربةِ ذلك الشاطئ يتمرَّغ بذلنا مراتٍ ومرات!أكرادُ الشام المسلمون شركاءُ عذابِ إخوانهم العرب السُّنة، وربما امتدَّ قبل أن يشهد العالم مجازر طاغية الشام المعلنة.وهُم من عانى من بطشه وزبانيَته وتنكيله بهم، وأمدَّ سيلَ قوافلِ هجرتهم لأوروبا بآلام اغترابٍ بدأت ولم تنقطع منذ زمنٍ بعيد.
ومع  هذا كله ما زال الموج يتقاذف مشاعر العالم دون أن يستقر لهم قرارٌ ينهي  مآسي اللاجئين، حتى بعد أن استقر موج البحر وألقى بجسد الطفلِ كرديِّ الشام  على سواحل الهلاك.ما زالت المواقع كلُّها تتناقل صور الغرقى بألم..والبعض يتساءل بفزعٍ:"ما سببُ هذه الرغبة في تكرار نشر تلك الصور؟ وكأن صورةً واحدة لا تكفي لتشطر القلب!".وكأنما الموت وحدَه لم يعد مُفزعاً، إلا إذا كان مأساويًّا...وكأن الحرب لم تعد كارثيةً بما يكفي إلا حينما تتفاقم أعداد اللاجئين الفارين إلى أوروبا...وكأن قصص الآلاف منهم في المخيمات وبين صفائح الحديد ليست مؤلمةً حتى يرى العالم العشراتِ منهم يقضون اختناقاً في شاحنة!إن لم يكن ذلك كله كافياً، فلم يعد هناك أسوأُ من الموت وكيفيته وأسبابه؛ سوى أن تبدو مشاهدته أمراً مكرراً وعاديًّا!هل  سيعِدُنا التاريخ بمزيدٍ من الزفرات في بحر آلام الشعوب المستضعفة، كي  تكترث لهم ضمائر هذا العالم ببعض الشجب والتنديد، ونظم أبيات القصيد؟!وهل لا بد أن تكون زفرات العرب على درجاتٍ أعلى من الإثارة حين يتخطفها الموت، كي يتسنى للمشاهدين حسن المتابعة وإتمام المشاهدة!جماهيرُ تشاهد الأسى، لم يعودوا يتابعونه "أمةً"، وباتوا "شعوباً" تلونت مشاعرهم ومواقفهم بألوان أَعلامِهم!وإن كان قد أزعج إنسانية ومشاعر بعض مشاهدينا رؤيةُ صور "إيلان" بجسده المسجَّى على الشاطئ..وكأنه يجب أن يعِدَهم مهجَّرو الشام والأكراد بألاَّ يغرقوا ثانيةً..كي  لا يُفِسدُوا على أولئك المارِّين بخط الزمن، ومواقع التواصل الاجتماعيِّ،  متعةَ النظر إلى بعض الصور المُطْرِبة التي تمنح أبطالها تذاكر مجانيةً  وطائرات خاصة للدخول إلى بعض أراضي العرب!ولعل هناك من يتلمس النور ويرى في خضمِّ آلام اللجوء السوريِّ  وعذابات الفارِّينَ من البطش نهايةً للظلم بلغت منتهاها، وتؤذن بأن أحرَّ  الزفراتِ قد تعلن نهاية الطغاة التي طال انتظارها، ولعل أُكذوبة زفرةِ  العرب "الأخيرة" في الأندلس، تكون "الأولى" هذه المرة في ميلاد الحرية لعربِ وأكرادِ سوريةَ المسلمين.



 رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/world_muslims/...#ixzz3ktuEKeJw

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*تعقيب على قصيدةالعشماوي عن الطفل السوري الميت على شاطئ البحر/الشيخ ابراهيم الرحيلي*

----------

